# Advice on making the big move to Canada



## Rebelyell (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, I just joined your Canada ExpatForum. Looks like a fantastic place to start to get to know the country and the people who have been brave enough to take the plunge from their home countries. I am originally from Limerick, Ireland and in the (I assume;-) long process of applying to move to Canada. So..not yet an expat so to speak. Anyway, I would appreciate any tips on setting out on this challenging road. Should I engage a representative to help me? I have read mixed comments about this. I have a sister in Toronto so I suppose that helps. Not sure if it makes a difference but I am 48 and a Business IT Manager for the past 10 years with loads of international experience. Is this a valuable skillset? Does my age put me into the hard to employ catagory? Thanks for any advice, suggestions or just friend requests. Slán go fóill.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Rebelyell;332529]Hi, I just joined your Canada ExpatForum. Looks like a fantastic place to start to get to know the country and the people who have been brave enough to take the plunge from their home countries. I am originally from Limerick, Ireland and in the (I assume;-) long process of applying to move to Canada. So..not yet an expat so to speak. Anyway, I would appreciate any tips on setting out on this challenging road. Should I engage a representative to help me? I have read mixed comments about this. I have a sister in Toronto so I suppose that helps. Not sure if it makes a difference but I am 48 and a Business IT Manager for the past 10 years with loads of international experience. Is this a valuable skillset? Does my age put me into the hard to employ catagory? Thanks for any advice, suggestions or just friend requests. Slán go fóill.[/QUOTE]

Well , first I must agree , you are a brave lady at your age to make such a huge transition in your life , We as a family , tore up our roots in the early sixties , I think it was easier to settle in then , especially as we had friends in Canada . 

You say you have a sister in Toronto , what does she think of your impending move and what help/advise has she offered thus far ? Your job skills and long experience should help in your search for employment , but I hear at this time that Canadians can be a little nationalistic in employee choice , unless you have something extra in your skill department . Maybe you should let your fingers do the walking and go job searching just to give you an idea of what is out there at this present time .

Please post back and keep us up yo date , maybe with a little more information you will get more responses , good luck .


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

Business IT Manager is always a job in demand. The IT industry here is not large like the US but your skillset will be valuable.


----------

